# Animal Round Scoring



## bullet13 (Aug 17, 2004)

NFAA Constitution and Bylaws states the following.

A maximum of three marked arrows may be shot, in successive order, *and the highest scoring arrow will count*. In the case of walk-up targets the first arrow must be shot from the farthest stake, the second arrow from the middle stake, and the third arrow from the nearest stake, in order to be scored. No archer shall advance to the target and then return to the stake to shoot again in the event of a missed arrow.

Scenario of debate
If I shoot my first arrow and it is in the vitals scoring area and for some reason I am not sure or cannot see the arrow and I shoot a second arrow that is in the vitals scoring area, the way I read the above is that I get the 20 and not a 17. Can someone clarify this for me, my shooting buddy and I disagree on the scoring.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm also interested in this. I have never shot an animal round before, but as I read the rules, it sounds like you could shoot three arrows at each target and score the highest single arrow every time. Is that right?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

first scoring arrow.......

if your first shot is in the vitals zone but not in the added dot, and you shoot a second arrow that does hit the dot, the first arrow counts for a twenty.

walking past the stake on the walk-ups is a no-no, kinda like wanting a do-over. the group may allow one stride's worth of step if the stakes are really difficult to see or find. like the stakes that were on the PA course in watkins glen 04(under water/mud)

if you shoot an arrow in the non-vital zone, and shoot another and hit the vitals and dot, you only get the score of the first arrow which is in the non-vital zone.

this is where it is a huge benefit to number and shoot your arrows in numerical order.

you can shoot 3 arrows all you want, but you will only receive the value of the first scoring arrow. if the first arrow is a total miss, second is a non-vitals and third is a vitals.....you get the score of the non-vital 2nd arrow.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

So you only shoot a third arrow if your first and second arrows are blanks? 

Could someone either post a picture of an animal target with the dot on it, or direct me to a place that I can see one? The lancaster catalog doesn't show the dots on the animals. Are they not there on the targets in the catalog, or are they just hard to see?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

The Idea is like shooting real animals. If you shoot to kill on the first shot and succeed. A follow up is not required. If you hit a non vital and desire a 2nd shot the arrow value drops with each arrow you shoot. So even if you could score the 2nd or 3rd shot it would be fewer points.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i read the rules part a little wrong. i dont have the score per arrow chart in front of me but i think that he lowest value of the first arrow is more than the highest value of the second arrow.

i'm tryin to remember it but the whole dot thing makes things a little confusing when working from memory.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

First arrow 18 or 20 (21 if you hit the dot)
Same score as 4 arrows in the 5 ring

Second arrow 14 or 16 (17 if you hit the dot)
Same score as 4 arrows in the 4 ring

Third arrow 10 or 12 (13 if you hit the dot)
Same score as 4 arrows in the 3 ring

Dot size is the same size as the Field target X for the corresponding distances.

I'll have some pix posted in just a minute.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Animal target dots























































Not really the dot, but worth posting again


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

One more comment about the animal round. You really should have your arrows numbered AND shoot them in order.

If you shoot an arrow and you can not be sure if it scored, it's fine to step up to the next block and shoot another arrow. Your highest scoring arrow will be counted for the score corresponding to the block it was shot from. Thus the need to have numbered arrows and shoot them in order.

That being said, with the availability and quality of binos today, it is unlikely that scoring can't be determined.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

paragraph 4
http://www.fieldarchery.com/field/info.cfm


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i so very dislike that raccoon.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> i so very dislike that raccoon.


It really isn't an "ethical" shot since he's quartering towards you.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

that white dot gets lost at the longer distances



pragmatic_lee said:


> It really isn't an "ethical" shot since he's quartering towards you.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> Scenario of debate
> If I shoot my first arrow and it is in the vitals scoring area and for some reason I am not sure or cannot see the arrow and I shoot a second arrow that is in the vitals scoring area, the way I read the above is that I get the 20 and not a 17. Can someone clarify this for me, my shooting buddy and I disagree on the scoring.





> First arrow 18 or 20 (21 if you hit the dot)
> Second arrow 14 or 16 (17 if you hit the dot)
> Third arrow 10 or 12 (13 if you hit the dot)


Need to remember that each arrow shot has a different "high" score value associated with it -- all arrows are not treated equally . In your scenario if the 1st arrow hits the body the highest score for that arrow would be an 18. If you cannot tell that the 1st arrow hit the body, then shoot the 2nd arrow. If you were to hit the dot with the 2nd arrow the highest possible score for the 2nd arrow would be a 17. Therefore you get to take the highest scoring arrow, the 1st arrow, and score the 18 instead of the 17 you shot with the 2nd arrow. Hence the reason you should number your arrows and shoot them in order on the animal round.

>>-------->


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

It is also your option to shoot 1, 2 or all 3 arrows. Even if your first 2 arrows are in the scoring area, you are more than welcome to shoot your third arrow. It may not sit well with the faster group behind you but that is their problem.


----------



## 6X60 (Jan 5, 2009)

CHPro said:


> Need to remember that each arrow shot has a different "high" score value associated with it -- all arrows are not treated equally . In your scenario if the 1st arrow hits the body the highest score for that arrow would be an 18. If you cannot tell that the 1st arrow hit the body, then shoot the 2nd arrow. If you were to hit the dot with the 2nd arrow the highest possible score for the 2nd arrow would be a 17. Therefore you get to take the highest scoring arrow, the 1st arrow, and score the 18 instead of the 17 you shot with the 2nd arrow. Hence the reason you should number your arrows and shoot them in order on the animal round.
> 
> >>-------->


Now here's another twist.

If your arrows are NOT marked and you now have two arrows in the scoring area. We have had that happen in a club shoot and we all knew which was the first arrow. But, what happens at a state or national shoot and your fellow competitors aren't so understanding?

Take the worst arrow and give it second arrow score?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> If your arrows are NOT marked and you now have two arrows in the scoring area. We have had that happen in a club shoot and we all knew which was the first arrow. But, what happens at a state or national shoot and your fellow competitors aren't so understanding?
> 
> Take the worst arrow and give it second arrow score?


I believe technically since both arrows are in the scoring area you would use 1st arrow scoring regardless. If the arrows were not numbered and shot in order (and the group couldn't "agree" which arrow landed where), then I believe you would need to score the lower of the 2 scoring arrows. Hence, 1st arrow scoring for the lowest of the 2 scoring arrows.

Now on the other hand, say you shoot the 1st arrow and dot it and then while screwing around take a 2nd shot and miss the scoring area -- all while using non-numbered arrows, not shot in sequence. Group knows which was shot first and second, but rest of group opts to be a royal pain and cite rules. In that case I believe technically you would be required to use 2nd arrow scoring on the arrow in the scoring area. And I would immediately afterwards number my arrows and then commence to shoot all 3 in order on every target thereafter and use all 4 of my alloted let-downs to boot and stretch the day out for my group and those stuck behind me til dark ! I'd also let the groups behind me know the reason why I was shooting that way, and being the nice guy I am, I'd even suggest repeatedly that my group allow the faster groups to play through, as recommended in the NFAA rules as well.

Fortunately all groups I've ever shot with used common sense and sportsmanship so I haven't had to test my process for dealing with the unsportsman-like folks .

>>------->


----------



## Stiracer (Feb 21, 2009)

I have shot in many state, regional, and national competitions granted they were in the 60"s and early 70's but in all cases including the mid-atlantic tournament you could not shoot arrows that were not labeled 1,2, & 3. (your fault if you shoot arrow labeled three first, that is the score you received for that target.) The rules were followed by all attending.

If your arrows were not labeled you were required by an official to place hash marks 1, 11, 111 around your arrows in the feather area with a water proof pen. Again your responsibility to shoot the correctly labeled arrow first.

And, please no whinney cry babies saying I only shot one arrow but I accidently shot number 3 or 2. If you can't read you shouldn't be allowed to compete in such a dangerous sport with deadly objects flying everywhere.

an older archery from the golden age of archery when weekly sunday shoots had 30 to 80 archers attending and never an accident.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*nfaa*

the nfaa animal round sucks period (JMO)


----------

